# Have small cutting of L. ovata



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was playing around with my Lagenandra ovata, when I accidentaly pulled out a small division of it. Its got a small corm, three healthy roots, one pale green leaf, one yellow-white leaf, and one on the way. What is the best way to get this guy going? The mother plant I have had for a few years. However, even though it has not died, it has never flourished either. So I figured, here I have the perfect opportunity to experiment. I want to know, what is the best culture for this guy. Thanks.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Khamul1of9: Once I've planted a little piece of rhizome of C. x willisi with some little roots and without leaves, and after 2 month, it brought some runners and little plantlets. But maybe I suppose the lagenandra is a slower grower (my L. thwaitesii is doing slow). To recover small plantlets or small pieces of rhizome, I use a moss bed, put the pieces there, and then cover with moss again, all of these inside the emersed setup. Some pictures about that:


















I've copied this method from Xema's blog 

Regards


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yep -that's a good way to get small plantlets going for sure.


----------

